# Regulierungsbehörde sperrt illegale 0193-Dialer



## sascha (20 März 2004)

*Regulierungsbehörde sperrt illegale 0193-Dialer*

Seit Wochen häufen sich bei Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de die Meldungen über Dialer, die sich verbotenerweise über die Nummerngasse 0193 einwählen und dabei immense Kosten verursachten. Jetzt dürfte mit der mutmaßlichen Abzocke Schluss sein. Die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP) lässt die betroffenen 0193-Nummern offenbar abschalten. 

Die 0193-Dialer der niederländischen „Internet Clearing B.V.“ waren Betroffenen zufolge wohl schon seit Dezember 2003 im Umlauf. Verbreitet wurden sie dabei offensichtlich über eine IQ-Test-Seite, die auch mit Bannern in großen Internetportalen beworben wurde. Das Fatale dabei: Durch ihre Einwahlnummer konnten die Dialer namens TSCore.exe die weit verbreiteten 0190 und 0900-Sperren umgehen. Die Folge waren hohe Telefonrechnungen. Hinter Rechnungsposten mit der Leistungsbezeichnung "87396" verbargen sich die Dialer-Einwahlen, die über die Rufnummer 0193-59130 und 0193-59131 erfolgten. Viele Betroffene berichteten gegenüber Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de, dass ihnen pauschal 36 Euro je Einwahl abgerechnet wurden. Wer die Zahlung mit Verweis auf die illegale 0193-Einwahl verweigerte, habe umgehend Post einer Inkassofirma erhalten. Die „Internet Clearing“ selbst wiegelte bei Beschwerden ab und verwies per Mail auf ihre Webseite: „Da Sie einen kostenpflichtigen Service in Anspruch genommen haben, können wir Ihnen das Geld auch nicht zurück vergüten“, heißt es dort lapidar.
Tatsächlich dürfen sich Mehrwertdienste-Dialer seit 14. Dezember 2003 in Deutschland aber nur noch über die spezielle Rufnummerngasse 09009 einwählen. Wenn ein Dialer eine andere Rufnummerngasse – wie hier die 0193 – verwendet, besteht kein Zahlungsanspruch. Gegenüber „WISO“ bestätigte Pressesprecher Rudolf Boll so auch, dass die 0193-Dialer illegal seien. Außerdem fehle es dem Dialer an einer Registrierung und zusätzlich sei in einigen Fällen ein Preishöhenmissbrauch feststellbar. Dieser sei gegeben, wenn für eine einmalige Einwahl mehr als 30 Euro berechnet wurden.

Auf Anweisung der Regulierungsbehörde hat der Netzbetreiber BT Germany jetzt die einschlägigen Einwahlnummern gesperrt. Das deutsche Tochterunternehmen der British Telecom tritt als Netzbetreiber im Auftrag Dritter auf und bestätigte, dass einige Tausend Kunden betroffen sind. "WISO"-Recherchen ergaben, dass sich hinter der neuen Dialer-Abzocke deutsche Internet-Unternehmer verbergen, die über holländische Firmenadressen getarnt agieren und in der Dialer-Szene keine Unbekannten seien. Weitere Details nennt das ZDF nicht. 

Betroffene der 0193-Dialer sollten gegen die strittigen Rechnungsbeträge schriftlich Widerspruch einlegen. In den Schreiben sollte auf die fehlende Registrierung, die Verwendung einer falschen Rufnummerngasse sowie auf einen eventuellen Preishöhenmissbrauch verwiesen werden. Im Rahmen der Beweissicherung empfiehlt es sich, den Dialer namens TSCore.exe auf Diskette oder CD zu speichern. Zu finden ist die Datei in den meisten Fällen unter c:\windows\system\webinstall oder c:\winnt\system32\webinstall.

Mehr dazu im Forum: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3934


----------



## TSCoreNinja (20 März 2004)

@Sascha

woher stammt dies? Gibt es irgendetwas von der RegTP oder von Wiso direkt? 
Gute Nachrichten in jedem Fall!
Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## cicojaka (20 März 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> "WISO"-Recherchen ergaben, dass sich hinter der neuen Dialer-Abzocke deutsche Internet-Unternehmer verbergen, die über holländische Firmenadressen getarnt agieren und in der Dialer-Szene keine Unbekannten seien. Weitere Details nennt das ZDF nicht.



Das entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Komik... wenn man sich Saschas link zum entsprechenden Thread anschaut...

[edit: link führte zu ZDF, nicht zu WISO]


----------



## dvill (20 März 2004)

Diese Nachricht deckt erbarmungslos den Stand der Bearbeitung berechtigter Beschwerden bei der RegTP auf.

Die Umtriebe mit dieser Dialermasche sind hier in Forum seit Wochen bekannt. Ebenso lang stapeln sich offensichtlich unbearbeitete Beschwerden bei der RegTP.

Nach dem Interview mit der RegTP vom 16.4.03 konnte es keine Zweifel geben, dass diese Masche unzulässig war. Es ist schon schwach, wenn sich diese Informationen bei denen, die Beschwerden bearbeiten, offensichtlich nicht bekannt sind oder Beschwerden wochenlang unbearbeitet rumliegen.

Wenn zahlreiche Eingaben von Privatpersonen nichts bewirken und erst die viel größere Öffentlichkeit einer Fernsehsendung den Nachdruck macht, solche Eingaben zu prüfen und zu entscheiden, bleibt die beunruhigende Frage, wie den einzelne Geschädigte mit ihrer Anfrage durchdringen wollen.

Ich vermute, dass die Beschwerdeabteilung weder personell noch technisch ausreichend ausgestattet ist, um die Beschwerden angemessen zu bearbeiten. Es dauert immer zu lange.

Letztlich bleiben aber berechtige Interessen von Geschädigten auf der Strecke, weil unbearbeitete Beschwerden bei der RegTP keine aufschiebende Wirkung im Inkassoverfahren haben.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (20 März 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermute, dass die Beschwerdeabteilung weder personell noch technisch
> ausreichend ausgestattet ist, um die Beschwerden angemessen zu bearbeiten.



Das dürfte keine  Vermutung sein, sondern Gewissheit, dies ist aber in erster Linie der Politik 
mit der bereits im Ansatz erkennbar unzureichenden Gesetzgebung anzulasten.
Wer Gesetze erläßt , bei den sich "Klein Mäxchen" an fünf Fingern ausrechnen kann, 
daß sie mit der vorhandenen personellen  Austattung nicht zu realisieren sind ,
 muß sich fragen lassen, wo er seine  Grundschuljahre  verbracht hat, in denen die 
Grundrechenarten beigebracht werden.

cp


----------



## sascha (20 März 2004)

@TSCoreNinja

obige Meldung beruht auf Angaben des ZDF, eigenen Recherchen und Erkenntnissen, und Informationen der Betroffenen aus dem Forum.


----------



## galdikas (20 März 2004)

Hi Sascha,



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Seit Wochen häufen sich bei Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de die Meldungen über Dialer, die sich verbotenerweise über die Nummerngasse 0193 einwählen und dabei immense Kosten verursachten.



Wäre nicht folgendes zutreffender:

"....Meldungen über Zahlungsforderungen der BT im Zusammenhang mit ungewollten (dialerveranlassten) Verbindungen zu Diensteanbieter-Anschlüssen unter 0193-Nummern...."?

An der (vermeintlichen) Berechtigung zur Forderung der Zahlung  (aber doch bitte *nicht* mit der eigenartigen Begründung des BGH, daß einem "eigentlich"  (aber wie? und wofür? und in wodurch begründeter Höhe?)  entstandenen Vergütungsanspruch des Verbindungsnetzbetreibers gegen den Anschlußinhaber ein Schadensersatzanspruch des übervorteilten Computernutzers gegen den Mehrwertdiensteanbieter in gleicher Höhe entgegenstehen würde) fehlt es doch jedenfalls deswegen, weil der Mehrwertdiensteanbieter schon gar kein Entstehen eines eigenen Vergütungsanspruchs aus einem vermeintlichen Mehrwertvertrag mit dem manipulierten Computernutzer belegen kann, den er zum Inkasso an den Verbindungsnetz- bzw. Mehrwertnummernbetreiber abgetreten haben könnte).

Deshalb wurden durch die Manipulationen meinetwegen "Rechnungen" bzw. Rechnungspostionen verursacht, aber keine "Kosten".

Denn "Kosten" können dem Computernutzer bzw. dem Inhaber des vom Computerbenutzer benutzten TK-Anschlusses doch frühestens durch eine Vergütungspflicht entstehen, und eine Vergütungspflicht besteht für den Computernutzer dem Diensteanbieter(!) gegenüber doch nicht schon bei dessen unbestellter Erbringung seiner Mehrwert-Dienste ins Blaue hinein, sondern frühestens dann, wenn er sie in Erfüllung eines mit dem Computernutzer geschlossenen Mehrwertvertrages erbringt. Und eine Vertragsleistung kann der jedenfalls solange nicht erbringen, wie der Computerbenutzer gar keine "bewußte, auf die Schließung eines Mehrwertvertrags gerichtete" Willenserklärung abgegeben hat.  Ein  Vergütungsanspruch und damit an ein Forderungsrecht in dieser Höhe scheitert daher bei Dialereinwahl ganz entscheidend *deswegen*, weil es bei heimlicher Dialereinwahl an jeglicher "auf einen Vertragsschluß gerichteten, für den Diensteanbieter(!) bestimmten Willenserklärung" fehlt.

Ich persönlich frage mich auch, aus welchem Rechtsgrund eigentlich ein Forderungsrecht ausgeschlossen sein sollte, falls zweifelsfrei eine Einigkeit zwischen Anschlußinhaber und Diensteerbringer feststünde, über einen nicht registrierten ("iilegalen") oder sogar überhaupt nicht registrierungsfähigen (0193- oder Festnetznummern-) Dialer abrechnen zu wollen?

Ein Kaufvertrag z.B. wäre auch nicht deshalb nichtig, weil der vereinbarte Leistungsaustausch von Waren- gegen Geldlieferung in beiderseitigem Einvernehmen von einem Lieferanten ohne Führerschein unter Zuhilfenahme eines nicht für den Straßenverkehr zugelassenen Fahrzeugs durchgeführt werden soll... 

gal.


----------



## sascha (20 März 2004)

> Wäre nicht folgendes zutreffender: (....)



Ich sehe den Sinn der Nachrichten darin, (unerfahrene) User und juristische Laien kurz und prägnant über wichtige Sachverhalte und Entwicklungen in Bezug auf Dialer und Mehrwertdienste zu informieren. Juristische Interpretationsversuche, Vergleiche, Meinungsaussagen und "persönliche Fragen" gehören nicht in die Meldung, sondern ins Diskussionsforum.


----------



## Raimund (20 März 2004)

*Die Connection.*

 
Zur Ergänzung:

http://www.vzs.de/UNIQ107961775313796854/doc10169A.html

BT wird hier als Mitverdiener genannt!

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## galdikas (20 März 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Wäre nicht folgendes zutreffender: (....)
> 
> 
> 
> Ich sehe den Sinn der Nachrichten darin, (unerfahrene) User und juristische Laien kurz und prägnant über wichtige Sachverhalte und Entwicklungen in Bezug auf Dialer und Mehrwertdienste zu informieren. Juristische Interpretationsversuche .... gehören nicht in die Meldung



Eben - Tatsache ist doch "nur" der Rechnungsversand und die Aufsehen erregenden 0193-Positionen darin. Daß es sich dabei um Kosten handelt, stellt doch schon eine Meinung dar, was die vom Rechnungsversender (stillschweigend) behauptete Begründung anlangt.

gal.


----------



## technofreak (20 März 2004)

Der Titel des Forums heißt 





> Nachrichten
> Hier werden unsere aktuellen Meldungen zum Thema veröffentlicht



Es ist in allen Publikationen  üblich zwischen dem Nachrichtenteil und
 dem Diskussions/Kommentarteil zu trennen 
jeden Abend in ARD/ZDF  zu sehen... 

tf

PS: es steht jedem frei im allgemeinen Teil einen Diskussions/Kommentarthread
 zum Thema zu  starten.


----------

